# Post Your Setup (Video/Photo/Editing)



## oneshot

i forget the exact models as i get footy from several friends.

HD cameras - a handful 
Sony Vegas Pro 10c
I am a PC


----------



## ColinHoernig

oneshot said:


> i forget the exact models as i get footy from several friends.
> 
> HD cameras - a handful
> Sony Vegas Pro 10c
> I am a PC


Care to list your camera models that you personally own?


----------



## snowvols

Whoa I almost got super frustrated. I thought you meant setup i.e. snowboard setup. I was going to ask how many more of these threads are we going to have?

I'm rocking

Nikon D3100 
I need more glass only have the stock 18-55mm lens 

Also bought a Contour HD camera for some POV.


----------



## xDOTY

Editing Desktop Custom Built
AMD 1100t 6 Core Processor
1TB HDD
nVidia GTX 460
12 GB DDR3 RAM


Cameras
None. I edit for friends and just like fast computers to game on. 

I want a GoPro, though. And a T3i. BUTTT I am dreamin.


----------



## rgrwilco

canon t3i
iphone 4s with olloclip fisheye and glif mount
quad core iMac with FCP X


----------



## oneshot

ColinHoernig said:


> Care to list your camera models that you personally own?


GoPro - personal filming

I do all the editing, my buds hand me footage that they film with HD cams.

I have a box full of broken cams at home. i gave up buying expensive cameras.


----------



## mangtarn

my toys (for photography):
Canon 60D
Tamron 17-50 f/2.8
Canon 75-300
Looking to add a flash as a strobe in the near future.

I use a 21" iMac (2011 model) for editing. Used to have it set up with an extra monitor but now the monitor go on the Mac Pro.
Photoshop CS5
Lightroom


----------



## Lab

Some random flip camera w/ random tripod and ghetto pole mount (ski pole + duct tape)
Sony Vegas/After effects on my laptop (no idea what kind, it says vostro on it  )


----------



## uninc.mike

I would love to get a DSLR one day! taking pics seems like a cool hobby! you can snap a pic of a turd lol!


----------



## mangtarn

uninc.mike said:


> I would love to get a DSLR one day! taking pics seems like a cool hobby! you can snap a pic of a turd lol!


Hate to sound rude, but as an experienced photographer, we don't 'snap' photos of anything with DSLR's (or a good old film SLR,love my AE-1), we compose the shot. Even of turd hahahaha


----------



## ColinHoernig

mangtarn said:


> my toys (for photography):
> Canon 60D
> Tamron 17-50 f/2.8
> Canon 75-300
> Looking to add a flash as a strobe in the near future.
> 
> I use a 21" iMac (2011 model) for editing. Used to have it set up with an extra monitor but now the monitor go on the Mac Pro.
> Photoshop CS5
> Lightroom


Love the 50 2.8, do you have the VC version or no? I had the VC and it was such a great lens...ended up having to sell it to pay off some bills :/ I'll get another soon, though!


----------



## cocolulu

Nikon D7000
Tokina 11-16mm f/2.8
Nikon 35mm f/1.8
Sigma 50mm f/1.4
Tokina 50-135 f/2.8
Nikon 70-300mm f/4.5-5.6

I also have old MF film stuff:
Canon A-1
Canon FD 24mm f/2.8
Canon FD 50mm f/1.4

I feel like such a minority in here using Nikon


----------



## mangtarn

ColinHoernig said:


> Love the 50 2.8, do you have the VC version or no? I had the VC and it was such a great lens...ended up having to sell it to pay off some bills :/ I'll get another soon, though!


No I got the non-VC, i don't really see a need for the VC with this focal range. Very sharp lens though, awesome build quality. Apparently the non-vc version is even sharper than the VC one so if you are gonna get another one definitely check out the non-vc. it's cheaper too!


----------



## hikeswithdogs

EOS Digital Rebel XT
EF 24mm f/2.8
EF-S 10-22mm f/3.5-4.5 USM
EF 70-300mm f/4-5.6 IS USM
EF 50mm f/1.8 II

GoPro Hero2

I wanna new Canon body bigtime, something that can do easily 1080p 60fps with my 70-300 but thats about 800$ I don't have


----------



## onel0wcubn

got a rig setup for my t3i this season.. need a good prime for the winter. rocket mic and LED flash


----------



## Tarzanman

*too many toys... not enough time to become talented with them*

Canon 7D
Sigma 70-200mm f/2.8
Canon 55-250mm f/4-5.6
Canon 85mm f/1.8
Canon 50mm f/1.8
Tamron 17-50mm f/2.8
Canon 430EX Flash

Olympus Stylus Tough 6000

ContourHD camera

Computer:
AMD Dual core (I forget which one... maybe an X2?)
Dell 3007WFP 30" IPS monitor
Dell 2209WA 22" IPS monitor
Wacom Intuos3 9x12 drawing tablet
Photoshop CS 5
Illustrator CS 5
Inkscape (great program)


----------



## AdamBQ

I'll play.
*Wife wont let me take the 7D to the mountains until she gets a 5d even though the 7D has weather proofing.

T2i with 17-85mm, 55mm 1.4mm
Olympus Tough 6000 (shitty. Never leaves the car now)
GoPro HD with additional battery attachment.
and new for this season, iPhone 4S

To edit?
I run a 27" iMac i7 with 12gb DDR, backed to an HP Media Server, or if I dont want to be in the office, I use my 13" MacPro. I like doing the editing in Aperture. Nice and quick


----------



## AdamBQ

Im eyeing up that new Nikon J1 3/4 camera tho.

THe moving pics on it, 73 pt AF and smart photo selector look VERY appealing for the mountain. I think I'd give up my DSLR for it. . .


----------



## Snowbird

Nikon D7000 that isn't getting any love. As a nursing student, "free time" is a myth.

I'm looking to get something a little smaller that I'll feel comfortable taking to the slopes with me.


----------



## mangtarn

Tarzanman said:


> Canon 7D
> Sigma 70-200mm f/2.8
> Canon 55-250mm f/4-5.6
> Canon 85mm f/1.8
> Canon 50mm f/1.8
> Tamron 17-50mm f/2.8
> Canon 430EX Flash
> 
> Olympus Stylus Tough 6000
> 
> ContourHD camera
> 
> Computer:
> AMD Dual core (I forget which one... maybe an X2?)
> Dell 3007WFP 30" IPS monitor
> Dell 2209WA 22" IPS monitor
> Wacom Intuos3 9x12 drawing tablet
> Photoshop CS 5
> Illustrator CS 5
> Inkscape (great program)


sick setup! i wish i had as many toys as you have 
nice second display by the way, perfect for facebook hahahahha



AdamBQ said:


> Im eyeing up that new Nikon J1 3/4 camera tho.
> 
> THe moving pics on it, 73 pt AF and smart photo selector look VERY appealing for the mountain. I think I'd give up my DSLR for it. . .


i would never go for a mirrorless DSLR. the lack of the viewfinder itself would just kill me no matter how many AF points it has. the ergonomics is non-existant as well. i take my rebel on the mountain a couple times every year.


----------



## KyleJR

legit.


----------



## ttchad

How do you guys get your gear down the Mountain? I use a backup but am afraid that one day I will smash my own gear.


----------



## mangtarn

I usually just put my smaller (back up) camera in a smaller camera case and put it in my backpack. I just make sure I don't do anything that might smash my gear. I'm thinking about getting a used gopro. Might be worthwhile.


----------



## l burke l




----------



## The Donohoe

^^ what the fuck. Share the 3D with me! You have just taken a photo of dreams I've had. One day i will match that.

Also very curious to get into photography and cinematography, can anyone give me some links to learn about basics and what not... thanks in advance =)


----------



## Rider161

Canon 60D 
Canon 18-135mm
Canon 55-250mm f/4-5.6

Sony Cybershot

wanting to add a GoPro


----------



## mangtarn

do some of you people do this for a living? cause the rigs you got are so sick that i might have throw up the jealousy.

i kinda want a GoPro as well but they are not that cheap because my main focus is photography and i'm saving up for a flash and a 70-200L

i guess i'll put my cellphone in a ziplock and film from POVs through there


----------



## FacePlant4Free

that setup is unreal. i can't get over it. a tonnnn of $$$ sitting on that crappy table


----------



## l burke l

FacePlant4Free said:


> that setup is unreal. i can't get over it. a tonnnn of $$$ sitting on that crappy table



That crappy ikea table cost me 50 bucks! lol


----------



## Tarzanman

Except for my DSLR, all my gear is stuff that a pro might have owned like 4-5 years ago. I buy many of my electronics used in order to save money.

You don't need expensive stuff. Just stuff that works properly.


----------



## FacePlant4Free

l burke l said:


> That crappy ikea table cost me 50 bucks! lol


o lol didn't even realize that was ur name next to that sick ass setup. makes sense though. i swear ive watched ur 10/11 edit like 10 times already. 

this friggin PA weather is killingggg meeeee.

o and is Blue ur home mountain? i'm right outside of philly so its like an hour and a half for me to Blue. we end up at Camelback more though  camel carddd


----------



## deepakhj

ttchad said:


> How do you guys get your gear down the Mountain? I use a backup but am afraid that one day I will smash my own gear.


I recommend the FStop Loka or Tilopa BC depending on how much gear you need. I'm using a Burton Zoom 28L for now but I ordered the Loka a few days ago.

Computer
Macbook Pro 2.53 Core i5 Dual Core
8GB Ram
500GB 5400RPM OS drive (upgrading to SSD soon)
750GB 7200RPM scratch drive in Optical Bay
2 x 1TB OWC RAID 0 External Firewire 
Final Cut Pro X/Motion 5

Camera
Canon 7D
Canon 70-200 f/2.8
Tamron 17-50 f/2.8 Non VC
Pentax 50 f/1.4 
Olympus Zuiko 28mm f/3.5
Canon 50mm f/1.8
Rokinon 8mm f/3.5
Induro CT-114 Tripod
Mafrotto 701HDV Fluid Head
Zoom H1 
Audio-Technica ATR-3350 Lavalier mic
32GB, 8GB, 4GB various CF cards
2x Yongnuo 460II, 1x Yongnuo 468 flash
1x Yongnuo transmitter, 3x Yongnuo RF602 receivers


----------



## khok101

Dont do much editing just using lightroom to mess with the colors somewhat to get it right where i want it.

Nikon D5000
nikon 35mm prime f1.8
nikon 10-24mm f3.5-4.5
sigma 100-300mm f4
plus my stock 18-55mm nikon

got a contour hd with a goggles mount.

computer
i7 920 
12gigs ram.
gtx 460
just regular sata drives in raid 0


----------



## customsunday

My setup:

sony handycam hdr-cx110
- Opteka fisheye, opteka x-grip handle, and sometimes the opteka l.e.d.
Acer aspire 15.6" 
- Windows live movie maker

I love my camera set up, it provides great quality, it is compact, and its is realtively inexpensive compared to a lot of other cameras. I also really like using windows live movie maker as well, mainly because of its simplicity. I tried using sony vegas, but it is really confusing. 

heres a little edit to show the camera quality

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KvddhmVsaLU&list=UUD707NdfvCUNnrTTgfCeDog&index=1&feature=plcp


----------



## CaP17A

Cameras as of now -

-Sony HDR-FX7-
Opteka Fisheye Converter

-Panasonic GH1-
45-200 Lumix Lens

-Panasonic GH2-
Rokinon 8mm Fisheye Lens

Computers -

-Mid 2010 MacBook-
After Effects CS5
Premiere CS5
FCPX
Photoshop CS5

-iMac (unsure of any specs, too lazy to look)-
Final Cut Pro 7
FCPX


----------



## dillyb

hey everyone, im in the market for a good prosumer camcorder for filming . Looking at the Sony FX1 (NOT 1000)- i will only purchase 3CCD because CMOS sensors are wavy as **** in high motion. are there any other cameras in this genre or category that you would suggest? thank you budget is around $2000, buying used .


----------



## pmoa

my setup with FCPX


----------



## Fredles

some sick setups in here, wow! How do you like the 7D op? wanting to get a DSLR soon, wondering if the 7d will suffice or if i should chuck out more for a 5d mkii..

currently just editing on my 3 year old macbook pro with fcp 7. have a 22" samsung monitor on the side, that's about it. shooting on hero 1 and hero 2. i've got a sony v1u but i barely use it, no 60 fps.. haha


----------



## ColinHoernig

Fredles said:


> some sick setups in here, wow! How do you like the 7D op? wanting to get a DSLR soon, wondering if the 7d will suffice or if i should chuck out more for a 5d mkii..
> 
> currently just editing on my 3 year old macbook pro with fcp 7. have a 22" samsung monitor on the side, that's about it. shooting on hero 1 and hero 2. i've got a sony v1u but i barely use it, no 60 fps.. haha


I definitely love the 7D. I've got a Panasonic Lumix GH2 now as well. Both are incredible cameras, but I think I actually favor the GH2 now 

As for the 7D vs 5DII debate, that's completely dependent on what you want to spend and what your needs are. If you're just planning on filming sports, etc, the 7D is probably the way to go. If you plan to film more cinematic type stuff, the 5D will probably suit you better as it has a much larger full frame sensor. It's also a lot more expensive, and in order to really notice the difference between the 7D and 5DII you'll need to shell out a lot of money for good glass!


----------



## Fredles

ColinHoernig said:


> I definitely love the 7D. I've got a Panasonic Lumix GH2 now as well. Both are incredible cameras, but I think I actually favor the GH2 now
> 
> As for the 7D vs 5DII debate, that's completely dependent on what you want to spend and what your needs are. If you're just planning on filming sports, etc, the 7D is probably the way to go. If you plan to film more cinematic type stuff, the 5D will probably suit you better as it has a much larger full frame sensor. It's also a lot more expensive, and in order to really notice the difference between the 7D and 5DII you'll need to shell out a lot of money for good glass!


I didn't even know they already made a GH2. I'll have to look up the specs on it.. I'm guessing once I check them out I'll see why you like it over the 7d.

Looks like I don't need to get the 5D then, appreciate the advice! Saved me quite a bit there. Now its 7D vs GH2.. time to do more homework when its not 2 am after shredding all day today.

thanks again!


----------

